
A bunch of Covid-19 related mental health resources all in one place - wintercharm
https://isolatednotalone.com
======
wintercharm
The website Includes resources for:

1\. Frontline Healthcare Workers (including access to remote counseling)

2\. People who are grieving a loss due to COVID-19

3\. People who need mental health resources during isolation

My content creation project (MultitalentFM) teamed up with Astra Labs (a
youth-run 503c) to make this happen. From Pitch >> Launch was 1 week.
Including myself, 6 people in 4 time zones worked on this day and night to get
it together in time for launch.

We're going to be doing more in the coming weeks... stay tuned, stay safe,
stay indoors <3

